# Rifle Bipod



## coyotehunter25

im loooking for a adjustibale bipod for my marlin 30-06 XL7. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## youngdon

For the bench ? or field ch25? If for the field I'd just go with sticks... spread the legs to lower them... push them togather to raise.. there are caldwells too for bi-pods.

Here are some sticks.. stoney point steady stix at cabelas

The sticks I really like are the ones made by Hunters Specialties with a piece of tubing that fits over your rifle...
http://www.sportsman...03417/cat100171


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.harrisbipods.com/ everything you need, they are the only ones I'll buy.


----------



## poe

I am a big fan of the harris bipod but when I am calling I usually have both my pipod on my gun and my sticks. The sticks are great for the closer range and running shots but If I have something hang up at 300 yards or farther I like to have my pibod so I can go prone.


----------



## Antlerz22

coyotehunter25 said:


> im loooking for a adjustibale bipod for my marlin 30-06 XL7. anyone have any ideas?


Depends if on the bench or out in the field, as well as sitting or standing. All parameters have to be looked at for your particular hunting requirements. I have a harris for the bench and bog pod bi-pod for sitting and standing.


----------



## bones44

I'm with Don on this. The HS sticks are really versatile on rough ground and lightweight and easy to carry. I use Rockmount bipods sometimes with no problems no level firm ground. Either way good luck !!


----------



## JTKillough

Harris makes the best bi-pods you can by, if you want it attached to your gun. It sounds good but you will find that this isn't always the best set-up. You will have a limited amount of height adjustment (I think Harris only goes to a maximum of 25 inches) and you will find that they sometimes hang up on rocks and brush while trying to swing with a target. Because they are now a part on your gun, you may miss a few opportunities. I have had this happen. There are no easy solutions, there are troubles encountered with all types of sticks, but if they are not attached to your gun, they seem to be less combersome. A fella by the name of Vern Howey built a set (the set I use) with a swivel top, which allows you to swing your gun from side to side somewhat, this helps by allowing more movement before a readjustment is needed. I don't know if you can even buy Howey's anymore. Crossed sticks work so-so only because there is a limited amount of allowable muzzle swing, then you must readjust the sticks, then they collapse, or fold up, and your coyote is already gone. There are other brands out there that work much like the Vern Howey, Bog Pod as mentioned above has swiveling head, but more of a tripod. Primos makes a good set of sticks called Trigger Stick, they look like they would work well and come in a true bi-pod configuration. The down side, too price, crazy high for something so simple to make. Then there is the mono-pod, this is an under rated unit that provided stability, not as stable as the bi-pod, but makes up for that by being able to pivot, tilt, swivel, cant, anywhich way you choose. I ran with this for years before going to a bi-pod and killed countless vermin. Like I say, not as stable as the bi-pod, but very versitile. There, you have my take on sticks- Harris is great for that coyote standing out there at 400 waiting to die, cross sticks work-but today you can do a lot better, swivel top sticks are the bomb-but can be a little combersome if your in a big hurry-but far better once you get used to then, and the mono-pod not as stable but able to do what you ask.


----------



## On a call

I have Harris bi pods and like them, I also have a mono pod for sale if you would be interested in it.


----------



## knapper

I have used the Harris bi pods and found that they work well. They limit the height you can use them and add weight that makes the rifle heaver, I have a couple of different heights and so I have a varity of chooses. I hunt with out any bi pod or shooting sticks and practice shooting standing and using no support, when the grasses get tall and trees are blocking the view there may not be much of a choice. Practice shooting standing and without support and cover all of the bases. It takes more range time and ammo to do it but can make the difference in being on target or going home empty handed, on any animal you are hunting.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> I have Harris bi pods and like them, I also have a mono pod for sale if you would be interested in it.


Hey do we still have a *BUY SELL TRADE* forum ???

http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/10-buy-sell-trade/

Imagine that !


----------



## youngdon

Whatcha' want for it Brian ?

Please include a 15% fee to cover the cost of my posting this message !

All sales final +shipping and handling and any other fees that he can collect


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Hey do we still have a *BUY SELL TRADE* forum ???
> 
> http://www.predatort...buy-sell-trade/
> 
> Imagine that !


Mmm..nothing better than a big fat sarcasm sandwich while the meat is still smokin!







Don thats not a funny bone you have, its a senior bone I do believe, kinda like the one I'm growing LOL


----------



## youngdon

Hey read my next post .... I put gravy on that sandwich.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Hey read my next post .... I put gravy on that sandwich.


Dang I knew I forgot something---guess thats part of getting senile as well!!


----------



## youngdon

I've never seen the Nile but would someday like to visit Switzerland.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I've never seen the Nile but would someday like to visit Switzerland.


Yea thats where its headwaters originate.


----------



## youngdon

Really ? I thought denial started in Washington DC or was it in the Vatican.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Really ? I thought denial started in Washington DC or was it in the Vatican.


Probably the vatican, last I heard the pope said he might take a poke at denial.


----------



## bgfireguy

Ah crap ok anyone willing to sell me a set of waders in here? Dont care the price but between yd and antlerz its geting deep and fast and thick and......crap I just lost a boot ok thanks you two.


----------



## knapper

I think it may be too late this time. Get chest waders for the furture.


----------



## youngdon

Just invest in a rubber raft and be done with it.


----------



## coyotehunter25

im getin the raft lol
thanks for the input, im def looking at the Harris products


----------



## buck#1

has anyone ever used primos brand biopodtrigger sticks.If so how did thay work out


----------



## bgfireguy

Ive used my buddys triggerstick and it does work for quick easy adjustments out in the field, but at 100$ for the bipod its not worth the money. I bought Vanguard Sportsmens. 22"-62" of adjustment, a 360 degree swivel head on top and all for only 25$??? It had the biggest bang for the buck out there for me.


----------

